# Great Pictures of the Fw-190D-9's Engine........



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2005)

Had these for awhile. Not sure where I got them....... Props to whoever took em, cause they're great......


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 28, 2005)

Pretty slick.


----------



## trackend (May 29, 2005)

Thats a beauty of a power plant Les, nice shots


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2005)

i love that last shot......


----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2005)

Me too Lanc, which is why I made it last....


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2005)

Ace pics! 8) You could even call them a*dora*ble


----------



## Erich (May 29, 2005)

the a/c in bogus JG 3 colurs is used for the basis for a Dora walkaround I do believe by squadron/signal pulbications as well as throughly described in one of the older Japanese works.


----------



## hellmaker (May 29, 2005)

Sweet lord...
Nice pics... wow... a real beauty...
Damn that plane is beautiful...and the engine it paked gave it a lovely hurl... Work Of Art...


----------



## Soren (May 29, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Had these for awhile. Not sure where I got them......



Let me take a guess: http://www.clubhyper.com/reference/fw190d9enginereferencebg_1.htm

I've had those pics myself for a long time.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2005)

Excellent Soren, thanks for posting that........


> I've had those pics myself for a long time.


That figures....... Great minds find the same info....


----------



## Soren (May 30, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Excellent Soren, thanks for posting that........



No problem.



lesofprimus said:


> Soren said:
> 
> 
> > I've had those pics myself for a long time.
> ...



8)


----------



## me262 (May 30, 2005)

talking about engines, i have a question:
how come the gemans place the engines inverted? 
is the a reason for that?


----------

